# [SOLVED] Removing keyboard cover on hp G62 laptop



## TheTallGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

I am replacing a broken LCD screen on a HP G62 laptop. I have removed all the screws I have found, and loosened the keyboard cover, but the cover is still connected some how around the mouse pad. Any ideas?


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Removing keyboard cover on hp G62 laptop*

Here is a download location for a .PDF for your laptop. It has step by step for part replacement, and part numbers, and just about everything ever to do with your laptop.

http://www.laptopmanual.net/manual/Download_HP_G62_A01SA_Laptop_Service_amp_Maintenance_Manual/811/2


----------



## TheTallGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Removing keyboard cover on hp G62 laptop*

Thanks for your help. My model # is G62-225NR. In the information they show the keyboard separate from the cover. On my model, it looks like the keyboard and keyboard cover are a unit. Is that possible? And would service instructions be different between the HP G62 225NR and the HP G62 a01SA? Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing keyboard cover on hp G62 laptop*

See if this one helps:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02129288.pdf

Bill


----------



## TheTallGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Removing keyboard cover on hp G62 laptop*

Solved. Alittle more patience work. They are separate.


----------

